

Your Job or Your Family - sv_underbelley
http://siliconunderbelly.blogspot.com/2013/10/your-job-or-your-family.html

======
Daviey
Anyone else want a name-and-shame?

~~~
sv_underbelley
"Truth comes anonymously or posthumously, and I'm not dead yet."

------
netpenthe
your family or your job?

they made it too easy, who chooses job?

~~~
sv_underbelley
Ha, yeah. I left the next day.

